# Cant find local breeders



## cjgray824 (Jul 24, 2013)

I live in Sudlersville, MD, and I am having trouble finding breeders. We have 1 guy in town, but his are mixed breeds, and after seeing the conditions he has them in, and the fact he has no clue what they are seems sketchy to me. And for $8/hen (6 weeks old) I would rather know what I'm getting. I have never had chickens before, but would really like to get started!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

http://mdpoultryfanciers.webs.com/breederdirectory.htm

http://www.motherearthnews.com/directories/hatchery-directory.aspx#axzz2ZyEbSKY6

http://www.marylandagriculture.info/category_info.cfm?categoryid=33

http://www.mdpoultryswap.blogspot.com/


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Smart move CJ! Hope you find what your looking for .


----------



## cjgray824 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you tried posting a want ad on Craigslist? I've done that before - people will write you with recommendations. You can usually find some good people that way. Good for you for sticking to your gut instinct. As with everything there are some great breeders who really love and spoil their birds and then there are some really lousy ones which just leave you thinking, "What the...?" For the health of the birds you end up getting it's best to find someone who you think keeps them properly. Good luck!


----------



## cjgray824 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! I hadn't posted a want ad, only browsed for sale. Awesome suggestion


----------

